# Eastwood 22 vs Lil Tex Elite 22 vs other



## geniepro (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello,

Homedepot has a sale for Eastwood 22 and Lil Tex Elite 22. I'm not able to find too much information about the Eastwood to make a comparison between the two of them, does anybody know anything on what's the difference?

Would Pit Boss be a better bang for the buck? I'm thinking to get something for a longer term not 2-3 years only.

Thank you.


----------



## Ericpcrf450 (Jun 20, 2018)

Get the Eastwood version, it’s a a pro model with out the pro controller. I had temp swings in the begining that traeger was kind enough and sent me a pro model controller free of charge..

Make it happen their service is amazing...


----------



## bregent (Jun 21, 2018)

geniepro said:


> Would Pit Boss be a better bang for the buck?



Not sure what the sale price is on the grills you mention, but almost any other brand will be a better value than Traeger, where you are paying a premium for the brand name. You should be able to find comparable smokers of better quality for less money.


----------



## CJDrums (Jun 21, 2018)

I would agree with bregent that Traegers seem a bit more pricey than the other import pellet smokers when you look at some of the add-ons some other manufacturers give you.  That said, my current Lil Tex 22 is over 10 years old and I have just recently updated some old worn out parts, its still cooking like a champ.  A year and a half ago, I thought the Traeger was dying so I ran out and bought another brand with WiFi to replace it.  Not out to bash another brand but I had a hell of a time with my brand new, feature packed new smoker I was sure would make life easier and more convenient.  Nope.  In my case, making a few small repairs to the old Traeger and settling for something more simple with less things to go wrong was the way to go.  Think about offset stick burners.  They are about as basic and simple as you can get.  Maybe I'm showing my age but the less to go wrong, the better.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 21, 2018)

CJDrums said:


> Think about offset stick burners. They are about as basic and simple as you can get. Maybe I'm showing my age but the less to go wrong, the better.


This is why I run my OKJ Highland right now and why I will replace it with an even better quality offset when it reaches the end of life. 

George


----------



## geniepro (Jun 21, 2018)

For Father's Day Home Depot had the Eastwood and Lil Tex Elite for $619, then I checked Dicks and they had Lil Tex Elite and PG24ZG for 20% off, this would have come to $559 and $399.

Of course I missed that deal but I'm pretty sure that they will have them on sale for 4th of July.

I agree that for Traeger you also pay for the brand, but is it a better smoker? I don't mind paying a bit of a premium if it give me a better outcome. I see many using Traeger and being happy with them. I prefer something simple and reliable since I'm just starting with them 

I'm just scared with Pit Boss, especially because it can be found in low-er budget stores like Walmart. But it might be just my impression.

Any recommendations for better smokers than Traeger Lil Tex Elite? So currently I'm looking at smokers from Home Depot, Lowes and Dicks, not sure if others will have better deals for 4th of July.


----------



## ross77 (Jun 21, 2018)

Most pellet smokers have the same basic components.  Auger, fan, controller, ignitor.  Some have better controllers, some have wifi and some have thicker steel or stainless.  Nothing wrong with a basic and simple smoker but Traeger should price theirs accordingly.


----------



## ross77 (Jun 21, 2018)

Camp Chef, GMG, RecTec, Louisiana Grills


----------



## mike243 (Jun 22, 2018)

I have a lot of hope my smoker will go longer than 2-3 years,not sure what you are basing life expectancy on? parts fail on high dollar items just like the cheap,I keep my equipment under a car port and every thing stays dry and that's the biggest thing imo.have had grills and offset smokers last 6-8 years out doors that if covered would've lasted a life time,covers don't work as well as roof and walls but are miles ahead better than nothing,hope your search is short and your choice works as advertised


----------



## geniepro (Jun 22, 2018)

I agree with you mike that parts can fail at the same rate. But parts are parts, they can be replaced. I’m more concerned about the body of the smoker, how thick the material is the quality of the material. I do plan to keep it under a roof covered, so the storage style is not an issue.


----------

